# Mobile Scooter



## wildbill1466 (Feb 7, 2015)

I want to buy a Mobile Scooter (handicapped chair scooter) Does any one have any recent experience with buying one here in Mexico or buying one in the States and having shipped here or buying in the States and getting a friend to transport it down?
I have only been able to find one supplier in Mx cty, not just what I want and with vat a high price. I have not been able to find any supplier in States who says they will ship here.
Any actual experience would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would suggest to buy it in the US and bring it to Mexico
Much easier and you will have the one you need


----------



## wildbill1466 (Feb 7, 2015)

Problem is I wont be going back to the states for 4 0r 5 months. Do you have a suggestion on how to buy from a vendor who doesnt ship to Mexico. The only thing I can think of is to have shipped to my son in New England and have him ship to me in Mx. Seems that would be very expensive.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

wildbill1466 said:


> Problem is I wont be going back to the states for 4 0r 5 months. Do you have a suggestion on how to buy from a vendor who doesnt ship to Mexico. The only thing I can think of is to have shipped to my son in New England and have him ship to me in Mx. Seems that would be very expensive.


I agree. That would be expensive as h*ll
Perhaps someone who comes to Mexico may bring it. That would be perfect


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those things are very heavy and are usually carried on a rack, which fits into the trailer hitch receiver on the vehicle. Otherwise, they can be loaded and unloaded at the side of a modified van. It would not be easy for someone to bring one down if he was not the owner and obviously in need, since Mexico seems to prohibit individuals from bringing in medical equipment without a special exemption. 
More research is needed, I think. You would not want to buy one and have it confiscated by Aduana. Check Mercadolibre.com.mx and also local medical supply shops in Ajijic and the one in Chapala. They may have sources.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

wildbill1466 said:


> I want to buy a Mobile Scooter (handicapped chair scooter) Does any one have any recent experience with buying one here in Mexico or buying one in the States and having shipped here or buying in the States and getting a friend to transport it down?
> I have only been able to find one supplier in Mx cty, not just what I want and with vat a high price. I have not been able to find any supplier in States who says they will ship here.
> Any actual experience would be greatly appreciated!


If I were you I would put on my neediest face and approach the store managers of Costco or Mega and see if they a) wanted to unload one from their fleet or b) would let you piggy-back on one of their orders. Is that the kind of scooter you have in mind ?


----------

